# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  This binaural beat gave me a lucid dream first try.

## LonelyTurtle

I've tried a couple of different binaural beats; including ones with subliminal aids, and this is the only one that has worked for me. I was listening to it because its really beautiful and serene, relaxing. I accidentally had a lucid dream from it. Maybe you will have the same luck. Here ya go, enjoy.

Love Signal 528 Hz ( Alpha binaural beats 8 Hz) - YouTube

----------


## Fantersam

Oh they are pretty relaxing  ::o: .
Any good youtube to mp3 converter so I can put it on my MP3-Player?

----------


## nito89

*I've had a lot of help with binaural beats... I don't know whether its them working or just a placebo, either way. All good by me!!

Fantersam.... Loving your avatar, Kisame is rather cool!*

----------


## Fantersam

Yep I have tons of isochronic tones and binaural beats, but my problem is that the earbuds pop out in the night.

Haha Thanks nito =D.

----------


## LonelyTurtle

> Oh they are pretty relaxing .
> Any good youtube to mp3 converter so I can put it on my MP3-Player?



This one works perfectly.
Free YouTube to MP3 Converter: Download Manager - YouTube to MP3 Downloader

----------


## Mancon

I've never had much luck with these but I'm going to try this one tonight and tell you how it goes.

----------


## Puffin

Very relaxing, I'll be sure to try that one tonight.

I find that if I lay on my back and listen to binaural beats when I first get into bed, say for half an hour, I'm almost sure to have a DILD. I'd find myself drifting off to sleep and thinking weird thoughts, playing out scenes in my mind's eye, but then I'd eventually take my headphones out because I never listen to music when I fall asleep. I think the beats have worked by increasing my level of consciousness, although I'm not sure how - maybe because I'm in a half-asleep state, then I "wake up" out of it?

----------


## corranhornchamp

For anyone who tries this, let us know how it went for you. Results please!

----------


## Ilumirath

I tried this yesterday and it was very relaxing, but it didn't made me lucid dream. Maybe today it does?

----------


## sharkanana

Damn I've gotta try beats, do you think it is better to use headphones or to have them playing out loud while sleeping?

----------


## Darkmatters

Ever try to sleep with headphones on? I can't do it. Every time you roll over or move they come off or you can't lay the way you want.. Maybe if you have ear buds that would work though.

----------


## Robot_Butler

What type of headphones do you guys use?  I always roll onto my side when I sleep.  Nothing wakes me up faster than an earbud grinding into my ear canal.

----------


## Ilumirath

No headphones. I don't know what the English word is but if you happen to know dutch we call it "oorkes"

----------


## marwanin

Guys

Binaural are just blabla and bullsh*** nothing real 

and just placebo if they worked for you once.

----------


## TruMotion

I think you have to use headphones for them to work, because of the different frequencies on each side. Not sure if earphones will do it.

----------


## Mancon

> I've never had much luck with these but I'm going to try this one tonight and tell you how it goes.



I tried this last night. Horrible nightmare o_o. Haha I will give it another go though.

----------


## LonelyTurtle

> I tried this last night. Horrible nightmare o_o. Haha I will give it another go though.



Haha sorry mate. I don't think mine was a placebo, maybe random but not a placebo because I tried several other binaural beats to no avail, but this one worked 1st try when I had no expectations; maybe its just a matter of finding the right one?

----------


## Mancon

> Haha sorry mate. I don't think mine was a placebo, maybe random but not a placebo because I tried several other binaural beats to no avail, but this one worked 1st try when I had no expectations; maybe its just a matter of finding the right one?



Haha no problem. I got one last night while listening to this!  :smiley:

----------


## Pandabear

I'll definitely try it out tonight!  :wink2: 

I'm listening to binaural beats every night, if not, then I can't sleep for all my thoughts. I find it very relaxing, I love it. After that I'm doing MILD.
But it works best for me in the morning (4 am).

----------


## ClearView

I've tried binaural beats a while ago with no success, but i'll give it a go tonight.

For headphones I usually use the default ipod earphones, and they stay in/dont bother me.

----------


## dutchraptor

> No headphones. I don't know what the English word is but if you happen to know dutch we call it "oorkes"



I think you mean in-ear phones.

----------


## dutchraptor

> Guys
> 
> Binaural are just blabla and bullsh*** nothing real 
> 
> and just placebo if they worked for you once.



So you believe in OBE's yet not in binaural beats, how's this?? I bet you have absolutely no knowledge on how they are even meant to work.

----------


## WanderingMind

Just a recommendation for a lot of you:
Natural Sleep Aid | Help Me Fall Asleep Faster | Sleep Headband Headphones
I have had a pair for about two years now. Definitely helpful to have. They are comfy and padded.
I'll try that binaural tonight too.

----------


## TruMotion

> Just a recommendation for a lot of you:
> Natural Sleep Aid | Help Me Fall Asleep Faster | Sleep Headband Headphones
> I have had a pair for about two years now. Definitely helpful to have. They are comfy and padded.
> I'll try that binaural tonight too.



Those sleepphones are really a great idea, loved it.
A little expensive though.

----------


## semor

im trying this tonight

----------


## Extremador

If you guys really want to use earphones for this then: Headphones for Sleep | Earphones for Sleeping | Bedphones

----------


## syth406

Don't be under the impression that binaural give you lucid dreams. All they do is control the frequency of your brainwaves. Alpha, beta, theta, gamma, etc. A simple google search should get you all the info you need on each one of those.

Edit: They have it right on dreamviews. http://www.dreamviews.com/wiki/Binaural-Beats

----------


## dutchraptor

> Don't be under the impression that binaural give you lucid dreams. All they do is control the frequency of your brainwaves. Alpha, beta, theta, gamma, etc. A simple google search should get you all the info you need on each one of those.
> 
> Edit: They have it right on dreamviews. Binaural Beats - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views



Are you serious?? Lucid dreaming *is* a state of mind, ie a frequency (theta I believe). So if you control that frequency you are to an extent inducing lucid dreams. Also the link you provided does not agree with you 



> Binaural beats are used as a method of brainwave entrainment to induce a desired state of awareness.

----------

